# Recruiting Process of naturalized Canadian



## sky777 (4 Sep 2009)

Hi there!
I want to share my experince.I was not born in Canada.I came here 4 years and a few month ago.
a few weeks ago I received my citizenship card and decided to do application in CF.
Aug,28,2009
*Starting Process*
I took with me :
1.  4 Application Forms.
2. Citizen card
3.Evaluation of my University Diploma from Minister of Education Of Quebec.
4.My Canadian College Diploma ( I did study here in Canada,after I immigrated here).
5.My ID with photo
People were friendly there (CFRC Montreal) as ussual.Officer checked  my papers,did copy of my cards and diplomas.And after that he said that process can take about 6 months.


----------



## sky777 (4 Sep 2009)

2.
*First call from CFRC
Sep,3,2009*
After less then 1 weak after I gave my application to CFRC my references people received phone calls to give  reference about me.
It is OK.But today my boss was giving my paycheck and he said :"Hello Mr. Colonel!" And after that he explained that somebody called him and ask about me according my application for Canada Forces. I was really shock, because I was not going to tell my boss till process will finish.I even marked in my application form about it.But they called.After that I recived phone call from CFRC to visit them and give additional information.
So I visited this evening (they work on Thursday till 21.00) and gave all additional information.
hey were surprised that I didn't live in Canada last5 years.I lived only 4 years and a few months in Canada.They are not sure how much time security check ( from 1 to 18 months!!!! ) can take.BUT,there is not information on the website and anywhere that you must live 5 years in Canada, before doing application.


----------



## FDO (4 Sep 2009)

You do not have to have any time in Canada to put in an application. Just be a Canadian Citizen. They did not refuse your application they just told you that because you did not have 5 years in the country you would have to have a background check done on you and your family. It could take up to 18 months depending on how fast your home country gets the info back to us. We need to make sure we are not letting people into the military that are not more patriotic to a country that could do Canada  or Canadians harm.

If you looked at ALL the papers in your application package the first one should be "Pre-enrolment Security Clearance Pre-Assessment Questionnaire"

Right on the top it says "A security clearance Pre-assessment is necessary if an applicant:

Security Clearance Pre-assessment is necessary if an applicant:
a. Is not a Canadian citizen.

b. Has resided outside Canada in a country other than Australia, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Greece, Iceland, Italy,
Luxembourg, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Portugal, Spain, Turkey, United Kingdom (includes England, Scotland, Wales
and Northern Ireland) and the United States in the last five years.

c. Has traveled or studied outside of Canada in countries other than those listed in para b. in excess of 180 continuous days.

d. Has worked outside of Canada in countries other than those listed in para b. for a non-Government of Canada Agency in excess of
180 continuous days.

e. Has immediate relatives who are currently residing in a country other than those listed in para b.


----------



## Pieman (4 Sep 2009)

> They are not sure how much time security check ( from 1 to 18 months!!!! )


Don't count on it taking only a month  I think mine took 8 months to go through, and only lived outside the country a couple of years at that time.


----------



## sky777 (4 Sep 2009)

Thanks FDO for all explanation. 
In my case  I have lived in Canada since 2005.Before I lived in Eastern Europe(non member of NATO,but country is going to be in NATO). 
My parents  are dead, but  I have parents-in-law who live in my country of origin. 
So I have 2 points for check. :crybaby:


----------



## goldenhamster (26 Dec 2009)

I got a call earlier this week, a job offer in CF.  I was surprised the whole process took "only" 11 months (including 3 months waiting for laser eye surgery), since I am a naturalized Canadian.  I have lived almost 8 yrs in Canada, got my citizenship in 2007.  I was told that I have to undergo security clearance that may take up to 2 years!  I learn from the recruiter that Ottawa decided not to do that lengthy security clearance on me.  But again, everyone's process is different, so please don't generalize.

Can't wait to start!  I have been loaded to Jan 25th BMOQ, but I might have to delay my enrollment.  I cannot just walk away from my current job immediately. Time to intensify my ushup: and  T:


----------



## MasterInstructor (31 Dec 2009)

Turkey is no longer in that list. If you have a immediate family member in Turkey, you do need pre-clearence. 

cheers


----------



## sky777 (31 Dec 2009)

goldenhamster said:
			
		

> I got a call earlier this week, a job offer in CF.  I was surprised the whole process took "only" 11 months (including 3 months waiting for laser eye surgery), since I am a naturalized Canadian.  I have lived almost 8 yrs in Canada, got my citizenship in 2007.  I was told that I have to undergo security clearance that may take up to 2 years!  I learn from the recruiter that Ottawa decided not to do that lengthy security clearance on me.  But again, everyone's process is different, so please don't generalize.
> 
> Can't wait to start!  I have been loaded to Jan 25th BMOQ, but I might have to delay my enrollment.  I cannot just walk away from my current job immediately. Time to intensify my ushup: and  T:


Good luck and thanks for sharing experience.
I am in waiting process for 4 months- waiting for security clearance.


----------



## goldenhamster (31 Dec 2009)

Thanks Sky777

Good luck on your application too.  The waiting game surely tests our patience  :nod:


----------



## MasterInstructor (9 Jan 2010)

Well, I got a call for my medical... When I asked if my pre-clearence came back, answer was no. And actually according to their records, my pre-clearence form was never sent off even tough I submitted 1.5 months ago. When I asked for explanation, I was told that I was lucky and he was not sure as well but my application was moving forward... Oh well, I am not complaining!


----------



## goldenhamster (9 Jan 2010)

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> Well, I got a call for my medical... When I asked if my pre-clearence came back, answer was no. And actually according to their records, my pre-clearence form was never sent off even tough I submitted 1.5 months ago. When I asked for explanation, I was told that I was lucky and he was not sure as well but my application was moving forward... Oh well, I am not complaining!



Hi there, 
Just my  :2c:
keep in touch w/ your recruiter, particularly checking the status of that pre-sec regularly and updating your current contact info.   Sometimes slip up does happen

good luck for everything


----------



## sky777 (22 Jan 2010)

I continue to inform how is going application process. 
I received phone call today from CFRC.
My Security Check is in process.It can take additional  6 to 18 months .I started my application 5 months ago. 
So minimum can be 5 + 6= 11 months?
Hey anybody is in the same boat?


----------



## sky777 (10 Feb 2010)

Hi there,

Things move very slowly in my case.

A few months ago I was asked to give papers that I don't have criminal records in my country of origin. I got this paper and gave it to CFRC.

This week I received letter with request to fill SECURITY CLEARANCE FORM 330-60.I was surprised a little bit because when I  was given  my Application Form recruiter told me that I don't need to fill l 330-60,And after 6 months they decided to ask me to fill.So I did it. (Did I loose 6 months?)

I just think about my last 10 years of life.It was much easy to fill information about my Canadian  life.But I came here from Eastern Europe where economical situation is not stable and I am not sure if companies where I have worked still  are exist. Or my supervisors still work there.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Feb 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> I am not sure if companies where I have worked still  are exist. Or my supervisors still work there.



It doesnt matter. Put down the places you were working and all the information that is requested as it was at the time you worked there.


----------



## sky777 (11 Feb 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It doesnt matter. Put down the places you were working and all the information that is requested as it was at the time you worked there.


Yes,
You are right.I did  the same.I hope it takes no too much time....(pre-assessment).
I am still waiting for CFAT ....


----------



## sky777 (9 Jun 2010)

Today I had security interview according my security clearance. ( I didn`t live in Canada full 10 years).
It was really not big deal.
I felt very comfortable with this.I just answered questions and all.It was very friendly atmosphere like kind of job interview.
If you have security interview - just relax and answer questions about yourself.


----------



## 2010newbie (9 Jun 2010)

That's good to hear Sky! Good luck with the rest of the process!


----------



## sky777 (9 Jun 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> That's good to hear Sky! Good luck with the rest of the process!


Thanks 2010newbie.
Now I am waiting for decision and hope to get the invitattion for CFAT.


----------



## sky777 (25 Jul 2010)

Almost 2 months have gone since I have had security interview .Worker of CSIS told me that my file will be sent during one month. But there aren't news for now .Or season of vacation can delay files or something different?


----------



## kincanucks (25 Jul 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Almost 2 months have gone since I have had security interview .Worker of CSIS told me that my file will be sent during one month. But there aren't news for now .Or season of vacation can delay files or something different?



Your interview is not the end of the process.


----------



## sky777 (29 Jul 2010)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Your interview is not the end of the process.


Yes, I hope.
Today I was in my CFRC:"Your file is in process in Ottawa."
By the way I installed in my cell phone countdown option from day of my application.Today was 333 days.
I hope to get something new before 444 days...


----------



## kartik (29 Jul 2010)

Hello: 

First congratulations that you went to CFRC and applied. First step in correct direction. Yes they will condut CFAT regardless of you security check. But after CFAT is they actual wait. I am naturalized Canadian and have lived in Canada for 9years now, 3 years as permanent resident and 5 years as citizen. But I was born and grew in in non NATO country. I was really frustrated after about 4months when they did not reply. I argued my logic all the way upto the Provost Marshal and MPs and indeed they helped me but still I was subjected to the process. It took 16months for the process. Now that I am declared medically fit and recommended to NOAB by interviewing officer, I am still waiting for next NOAB. Be prepared for an endless wait but just imagine the respect you get in that uniform. Now that I am waiting for NOAB, I have started telling people about my CF application and to my pleasant surprise the casual behaviour towards me suddenly changed to respect. I am so happy that I survived the process through perseverance. Make sure you know what you are getting into, get as much information you need, get your finances in place, workout and just keep at it. Call CFRC every month to find about your application.

K


----------



## sky777 (1 Aug 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> First congratulations that you went to CFRC and applied. First step in correct direction. Yes they will condut CFAT regardless of you security check. But after CFAT is they actual wait. I am naturalized Canadian and have lived in Canada for 9years now, 3 years as permanent resident and 5 years as citizen. But I was born and grew in in non NATO country. I was really frustrated after about 4months when they did not reply. I argued my logic all the way upto the Provost Marshal and MPs and indeed they helped me but still I was subjected to the process. It took 16months for the process. Now that I am declared medically fit and recommended to NOAB by interviewing officer, I am still waiting for next NOAB. Be prepared for an endless wait but just imagine the respect you get in that uniform. Now that I am waiting for NOAB, I have started telling people about my CF application and to my pleasant surprise the casual behaviour towards me suddenly changed to respect. I am so happy that I survived the process through perseverance. Make sure you know what you are getting into, get as much information you need, get your finances in place, workout and just keep at it. Call CFRC every month to find about your application.
> 
> K


Hi man, Thanks for your message.
Your story encouraged me in my waiting process. I wish you to start your BMQ (or BMOQ) as soon as possible. After your post I decided just relax and live like I never applied to CF. And one day I can get ( I hope) the phone call from CFRC . My immigration process from Application form till  visa has taken  almost 3 years. Again thank you for your posting.
I feel relaxed. I recommend  everybody enjoy their lives but not living in waiting process.


----------



## Barbarossa (5 Aug 2010)

Hey Guys, I have come here to the forums because to be honest, I feel like the recruiting process is a mess right now and I am not sure what and who to trust.  Case in point is, I have checked the Forces.ca website and I searched for the "hot jobs" and it returned a list of which I liked some of them for a trade.  I went to the Recruiting Office here in Toronto and I was told that the LCIS tech was open.  I went home to review the open trade and to do further research on this profession.  I then asked my father back in the Philippines to send me my official High School transcripts while I also filled out an application online, gathered and asked for references, and also got all my Canadian transcript of record.  I have a Business Administration diploma.  When I came back about a month later, RC told me that most of those hot jobs are closed.  In short, what the website is saying and the recruiting centre doesn't match sometimes.

I went back to the Recruiting Centre and I was told the LCIS tech is now closed.  Recruiter told me I was a good candidate for my second option which is RMS clerk however that is also closed and I have to wait until April.  I asked him about references and if it were permissible to list down my references from my former country.  He firmly said no and he said that only Canadian residents were allowed to be references.  I then mentioned to him that I also talked to the online recruiter and that the recruiter said it was ok to use foreign references.  He then double checked and checked from a person in their office it what I was saying is true and yes it was.  Foreign references are acceptable although Canadian references are very much preferred.

My worry is that and I don't intend to insult anybody here, is that I don't know if I can trust his answers to my questions.  One of the guys there told me last month ago that the LCIS tech is open yet the person that I was talking to today told me that the LCIS position has been closed now for a couple of months.  I don't know who to believe anymore and the more I go to the RC and ask more questions, the more confusing it gets with the different answers that I get from the different people working there.  Here are my concerns and I hope you can help me.


1.  I applied for the LCIS tech position and although it is closed now, he said that this position is security level 2 which means you must have resided in Canada for at least 7 years.  I have only been here around 5 years.  Is this true?  I have browsed the forums for these and there was a thread that a naturalized Canadian wants to be an officer even though he is only been around here less than 5 years and I have not read from him that this is an obstacle.  For an officer you are not required security clearance but for a NCM you must have one??

2.  An option for me would be to wait until April when more trades will be available and I would just sign up for the RMS clerk position with which I have a relevant education background and then switch to LCIS tech after the required 3 years of service.
Do you guys think this is a good idea?  Suppose that I make it into Corporal as an RMS clerk and then I switch to LCIS.  Would I be demoted while I undergo occupational training for the LCIS trade?

3.  3rd option for me is to wait out the required 7 years and get another diploma as an Electrical technician.  I am however worried that the demands of the Army will again change in those 2 years and make my education unwanted.

And more questions..

4.  As a naturalized Canadian, I understand that I have more security to clear than those who were born here.  Also, my father currently lives in the Philippines and works for the government there.  What steps should I take to hasten up the application process?  

I hope you guys can help clear up some things on my mind.


----------



## Barbarossa (6 Aug 2010)

No reps or advice?  Is my situation too unique or did I not make my situation clear enough?  I need some inputs please and I would be willing to provide more details if needed.

Thank you.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Aug 2010)

It's only been a half hour, relax.   Not everyone is panting in anticipation waiting to leap on the next great never-asked-before post.  If someone with current and relevant info reads your post, I'm sure they'll give you an answer.  If this is the level of patience you possess, recruiting is going to be a long row for you to hoe.


----------



## Alea (6 Aug 2010)

Barbarossa,

To the best of my knowledge and I'm sure some more experienced members of the forum will answer you also.




			
				Barbarossa said:
			
		

> In short, what the website is saying and the recruiting centre doesn't match sometimes.



The Canadian Army website is not updated as fast as the positions are closed. Lately, most of the trades in the CF closed because there is simply... no more rooms.
Your best option is to relay to what your recruiter tells you. He is the one who has the latest datas. keep in mind that if 10 positions open in i.e. RMS and there is already people with a full process completed on a merit list... obviously these positions will be offered to these people rather than to someone who's process is not even started.



> Foreign references are acceptable although Canadian references are very much preferred.



I asked the same question... was given the same answer... therefor, you have your answer 



> 1.  I applied for the LCIS tech position and although it is closed now, he said that this position is security level 2 which means you must have resided in Canada for at least 7 years.  I have only been here around 5 years.  Is this true?  I have browsed the forums for these and there was a thread that a naturalized Canadian wants to be an officer even though he is only been around here less than 5 years and I have not read from him that this is an obstacle.  For an officer you are not required security clearance but for a NCM you must have one??



This is only a guess here but:
For some trades in the CF, you need a certain level of security regarding on the fact that you're an officer or a NCM. i.e. NCM working in psysops will probably need a higher security level than a Logistic Officer.
Please confirm this with someone else on the forum.



> 4.  As a naturalized Canadian, I understand that I have more security to clear than those who were born here.  Also, my father currently lives in the Philippines and works for the government there.  What steps should I take to hasten up the application process?



It is not because you are a naturalized Canadian that you need to undergo a deeper security check. When you have relatives living in countries that are not part of NATO, this security check is required. This is the same rule for anyone. You could be a natural born Canadian and have a mother living in Ivory Coast... then you'd have to go through extra security check.
Now, I don't want to scare you as this is not my intention at all, but you should be aware that depending on the country your relative lives in, that security check could take between 6 to 18 months to clear out and the reason has nothing to do with Canada rather than with the Embassies to which your file might be sent in regards to that security check. They will actually not check on you for that part of the process rather than on your relatives.


Hope this helps a bit and all I can say is: BE PATIENT!

Alea


_Edited for spell check_


----------



## Barbarossa (6 Aug 2010)

Thank you for you reply.  I was given a paper by the recruiter listing all the courses and the security level for each trade.  They are numbered 1,2,3 and ER.  As he explained to me, he said that level 1 is 3 years verifiable history, level 2 is 5 years, and level 3 is 7 years.  He did not mention what ER meant but on the bottom of the paper it says 5 years verifiable history.

Now, I don't know how to say this without sounding disrespectful but I felt like he didn't know all their is about recruiting.  Remember I asked him if foreign references were allowed and he said no confidently but he turned out to be wrong.  My point is maybe he also messed up on the security level explanations??  Maybe security level 1 simply means 1 year, 2 for 2 years, 3 for 3 years and ER for 5 years?  I think this could be possible since I have not read one naturalized applicant complain about the security levels?

Also, should I just go and take a chance and take a 2 year electrical technician course??  I am scared that I will waste more money.  

Also about my dad living abroad seems to be an issue with the CF.  Maybe if you guys can tell me what the CF is looking for then maybe I can ask my dad to help out with the papers since he is working for the government there and has some connections.

I'm thinking of asking him to retire or to temporarily reside here but I guess that might be a little too selfish on my part.


----------



## Alea (6 Aug 2010)

Barbarossa,



> Now, I don't know how to say this without sounding disrespectful but I felt like he didn't know all their is about recruiting.  Remember I asked him if foreign references were allowed and he said no confidently but he turned out to be wrong.  My point is maybe he also messed up on the security level explanations??  Maybe security level 1 simply means 1 year, 2 for 2 years, 3 for 3 years and ER for 5 years?  I think this could be possible since I have not read one naturalized applicant complain about the security levels?



You're not sounding disrespectful... but you do have a lack of confidence and understanding for/in another human being maybe?
Have you thought of that maybe he is new to his job and might not know it all?
The CF is a huge "enterprise" with millions of rules and I take it only someone who has been in it for years and years is close to "know it all".
Have you thought of the fact that besides a recruiter, he is before all a human being and therefor is entitled to make mistakes and be wrong? 
Okay, so he did turn around and ask a question to one of his colleague and came back to you with an answer. 
I will not speculate on wether he was wrong or right. 
If you really are not confident enough with the answers you got at the recruiting center then speak to another recruiter an compare information.



> Also, should I just go and take a chance and take a 2 year electrical technician course??  I am scared that I will waste more money.



You are the only one who can make such a decision. Who are we, on here, to tell you: Get it or don't? 
Stop being afraid! If you decide to get this diploma... what could you loose? It is only more experience for yourself no?



> Also about my dad living abroad seems to be an issue with the CF.  Maybe if you guys can tell me what the CF is looking for then maybe I can ask my dad to help out with the papers since he is working for the government there and has some connections.



Only the CF can tell you what the CF is looking for and that is if they tell you at all. Security checks are secret. Most of the time, they are secret even for the person who is concerned. If your dad needs some papers, then the CF will make sure he is aware of this.
The fact that he works for another government is irrelevant... I think (and may be wrong).



> I'm thinking of asking him to retire or to temporarily reside here but I guess that might be a little too selfish on my part.



HAN?? Oh well... 

Alea


----------



## Barbarossa (6 Aug 2010)

Thanks.  Yes that's what boggles me.  One recruiter is telling me one story and another one is telling me a different story.  That is why I posted my situation so you guys can help me figure this out.   ;D

Well the thing is if I have to take the 2 year electrical course then that would mean that I have to go full time and less time to make some money even doing menial jobs.  I also already have a diploma in Business Admin Accounting and sometimes jobs pop up that I know I am qualified for but they would require me to move to a different city so I would miss out on those opportunities if I commit to school again.

And if I do take and finish the 2 year course, there is no guarantee that I will be accepted into the CF anyway.

Recruiter offered me subsidized education though.  He said if I get accepted into the Electrical course, that subject to CF approval and given I pass all their requirements, CF would pay for my education and costs and that would also mean a guaranteed job after graduation.  The thing is the trade mentioned is for Navy weapons technician trade and that would be 2 years after I graduate.  

This could be a possible route for me but do you think that I can accept this offer now and just ask them if after I graduate that I rather be LCIS than Navy Tech?  I think living at sea is  :boring: and I like the army's uniform better.

Is that possible?  Electrical Technician course is applicable to LCIS anyway.   ;D


----------



## Alea (6 Aug 2010)

Barbarossa said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Yes that's what boggles me.  One recruiter is telling me one story and another one is telling me a different story.  That is why I posted my situation so you guys can help me figure this out.   ;D
> 
> Well the thing is if I have to take the 2 year electrical course then that would mean that I have to go full time and less time to make some money even doing menial jobs.  I also already have a diploma in Business Admin Accounting and sometimes jobs pop up that I know I am qualified for but they would require me to move to a different city so I would miss out on those opportunities if I commit to school again.
> 
> ...



Barbarossa,

I really can't answer your questions. I suggest you wait for some experienced members to answer this part of your worries.
In the meantime do some search on the forum. You might find some threads that answer your questions. 

Alea


----------



## OkanaganHeat (6 Aug 2010)

If you are taking an electricians course you may find that this does not match LCIS very well. An electronic technology program would be closer to what you are looking for. The electrical technician would be more in line with the Electrical Distribution Technician or the Electrical Generating Systems Technician trades. With LCIS you are dealing with radios and other communications devices at the board to component level that require a different set of skills than the electrical technician. You may want to check a bit deeper into what the program you are planning to take will easily transfer to.


----------



## Barbarossa (6 Aug 2010)

Yes, sorry bout that.  I meant Electronics Engineering Technician course not Electrical.   ;D

They are both for LCIS and Navy Tech right ?? I wonder if CF can be flexible on this.  They subsidized my education for Navy Tech and I would honor it after I graduate but I will ask them if its possible that I be assigned as LCIS Tech instead.   ;D


----------



## Pusser (9 Aug 2010)

The number level of a security clearance has nothing to do with the number of years they look into your background.  The levels go like this:

Level 1 - what we used to call "Confidential" is now the lowest clearance (they will ensure your references are real people)*

Level 2 - what we used to call "Secret" requires a more detailed background check (they will actually talke to your references)*

Level 3 - what we used to call "Top Secret" requires the most detailed background check (they will talk to your references, ask them who else you knew and then talk to them)*

"ER" is "Enhanced Reliability," the lowest form of security check and is not considered a "clearance" (essentially ensures you are who you say you are)*  Not sure why you were told that this requires a more extensive background check than Level 1.

*NB  I'm being somewhat facetious here.  There actually is more to it then this.

All of these things take time and if you've lived outside the country during any period that they need to look into, things will be delayed.  Even if you've never lived outside Canada, things can be delayed for any variety of reasons (e.g. if there's another person with a similar name that has been naughty).

Security clearances are determined by occupation and sometimes by specific position, not rank.  As Alea said, a logistics officer will normally have a lower clearance (i.e. probably Level 2), while a communications research corporal will have a minimum Level 3.

On another note, do NOT accept enrollment in one occupation with the firm belief that you will be able to transfer later.  It is never that simple.  In fact, it can be a very difficult thing to do.  Finally, if you have your heart set on being an LCIS Tech, the closest naval occupation would be Naval Electronics Technician (NET - Communications, Tactical or Acoustic - initially three separate occupations that converge at a higher rank level).  A Naval Weapons Technician (NWT) works with weapons systems.   In simple terms, the NET works on the guidance systems (computers, radars, etc), while the NWT works on the gun itself.  One job is much cleaner than the other, but both require a fairly high level of training /education.  The NWT training is concentrated more on ballistics, physics, etc than on electronics.


----------



## Barbarossa (9 Aug 2010)

Hey Pusser, are you a recruiter?  Just to make sure I understand what you are saying, LCIS tech's do not need require 7 years continous stay in Canada?  Cos my recruiter is saying otherwise.  How % sure are you about this?

Also, do you recommend I take up a 2 year electronic course?  The recruiter said I get promoted to Corporal faster and I get the $20,000 bonus for entering the trade with a diploma.  Can comment please?

Thanks !!!


----------



## George Wallace (9 Aug 2010)

LCIS Tech is no more special than any other Trade when it comes to meeting the requirements/criteria to join the CF.  Please read what those Criteria are (We have a topic or two on them.).

You are not likely to get a Signing Bonus, unless you are already qualified in that Trade, and most often have had previous service in the CF.  Do you want to spend two years paying out of your own pocket to get the training that the CF will be giving you anyway?  



Oh yes!  So as not to rehash things that have been covered in a topic on naturalized Canadians joining the CF, I have merged the topics.   Please go to the first post and start reading again.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2010)

Barbarossa said:
			
		

> Maybe security level 1 simply means 1 year, 2 for 2 years, 3 for 3 years and ER for 5 years?  I think this could be possible since I have not read one naturalized applicant complain about the security levels?



You are flat out wrong. Please stop making stuff up just because you dont like the answer you got from the CFRC.

FYI, when i had my level 3 clearance done, i had to list, in great detail, 20 years worth of information.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Aug 2010)

Barbarossa

You can find out everything you need to know about Security Clearances and Checks by reading the topics on SECURITY CLEARANCES and on BACKCHECK.


----------



## Barbarossa (9 Aug 2010)

Hi George Wallace,

Yes, I have read this thread before and yes I understand that the CF has to do a backcheck on him and most likely for me too since we are only naturalized Canadians.  I went all over the CF forms and there were a couple of criteria's there that if your situation is listed such as being born outside of Canada that they might do a background check on the applicant.  I understand that part.

But what I am confused is the recruiter handed me a piece of paper listing all the trades and he explained to me that for each of these trades there are security clearances for it.  Specifically for the LCIS tech, it is security level 2 which he said that you must have 7 continuous stay in Canada.  I decided to post my own thread because sky777 did not encounter such problems yet and he is applying to a more sensitive position in the CF.  Anyway, I've went thru some posts here and some posts affirms that level 2 is indeed 7 years continuous stay while some posts definde level 2 as just checking your references.  I'm getting more confused..  :'(

Hey Canadian Aviator my good buddy,

Please re-read my posts again.  I am not making stuff up and I wrote that sentence in question form.  Therefore, I am seeking clarifications instead making a statement.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Aug 2010)

Barbarossa

As stated in those other threads that I pointed you to, for a Level II you will require to meet the residency requirements, be fingerprinted, and fill in the TBS 330-60E and the TBS 330-23E.  For those forms you are required to list all your immediate family, your and their places of residence/addresses, your and their employment, for the past ten (10) years.  If you can not do this, then your Clearance can not be processed.

So.  Start right now and find out all the information, for the past ten years, for not only yourself, but all your immediate family.

You can look up what information is required at this site:  http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/tbsf-fsct/330-60-eng.asp


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2010)

Barbarossa said:
			
		

> such as being born outside of Canada that they might do a background check on the applicant.



Background checks are done on all applicants. Additional steps exist for people from out of the country.



> But what I am confused is the recruiter handed me a piece of paper listing all the trades and he explained to me that for each of these trades there are security clearances for it.  Specifically for the LCIS tech, it is security level 2 which he said that you must have 7 continuous stay in Canada.



Those are in addition to the basic checks done on all applicants. There are unique requirements for each.




> I decided to post my own thread because sky777 did not encounter such problems yet and he is applying to a more sensitive position in the CF.



Each person's circumstances will differ. Stop worrying about other people.





> Hey Canadian Aviator my good buddy,



I do not know you and am certainly not your "good buddy".


----------



## Pusser (10 Aug 2010)

Barbarossa said:
			
		

> Hey Pusser, are you a recruiter?  Just to make sure I understand what you are saying, LCIS tech's do not need require 7 years continous stay in Canada?  Cos my recruiter is saying otherwise.  How % sure are you about this?
> 
> Also, do you recommend I take up a 2 year electronic course?  The recruiter said I get promoted to Corporal faster and I get the $20,000 bonus for entering the trade with a diploma.  Can comment please?
> 
> Thanks !!!


No I am not a recruiter.  All I was doing was giving a simple explanation of what Security Clearance Levels mean.  I have no idea how long you have to have lived in Canada in order to receive a given level of clearance.  As for what education path you choose to pursue, that is entirely up to you.  I make no recommendations whatsoever.  I just wanted you to know the difference between NETs and NWTs and that what NETs do is more similar to what LCIS techs do than what NWTs do.  You need to now hoist in all the information you have received and choose your own path.  Just be aware that when it comes to security clearances, there aren't really any shortcuts.  You're just going to have to wait.


----------



## northernboy_24 (10 Aug 2010)

Barbarossa said:
			
		

> Hey Pusser, are you a recruiter?  Just to make sure I understand what you are saying, LCIS tech's do not need require 7 years continous stay in Canada?  Cos my recruiter is saying otherwise.  How % sure are you about this?
> 
> Also, do you recommend I take up a 2 year electronic course?  The recruiter said I get promoted to Corporal faster and I get the $20,000 bonus for entering the trade with a diploma.  Can comment please?
> 
> Thanks !!!



As someone just through the recruiting process and having spent way too much time in school.  Get the job and have them pay you for two years.  It would be a lot better financially for you over having to pay for school and two years without a paycheck.  IF you were to get the signing bonus that is great, but if you don't qualify for some reason, you will spend more than 20000 getting the diploma (tuition, books, food, rent etc).  That is just my opinion but try and get the military to pay you to go to school and it works out better for you.


----------



## sky777 (11 Aug 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As stated in those other threads that I pointed you to, for a Level II you will require to meet the residency requirements, be fingerprinted, and fill in the TBS 330-60E and the TBS 330-23E.  For those forms you are required to list all your immediate family, your and their places of residence/addresses, your and their employment, for the past ten (10) years.


I am passing through the same process.
Last 6 months I was  giving police certificate from my country of origin, fingerprinted, making picture, interviewed with CSIC worker.I am waiting for my security check .As they say in CFRC it can take 6-18 months.I hope it will be less then 12 months more.


----------



## sky777 (11 Aug 2010)

By the way I don't care about time issue. 
Guys stop to worry about. Enjoy life what you have now .
 If  your destiny is in Canadian Forces  - you will be there soon or later.  Live while you are waiting.


----------



## BrandonSharp (11 Aug 2010)

Barbarossa,

I'm in the process of applying for LCIS also. I've been in the process since June 2. Waited until July 12 for my CFAT/Medical/Interview, and now I'm waiting again.

But take this phrase, and repeat it to yourself everyday...

"Be patient."

I'm not trying to come off as an a**, but patience really is a virtue, and besides, if you want the job as bad as you seem to, then wouldn't the wait be worth it?

Just adding my  :2c:





And at sky777, same thing man. Just be patient. 

You both can use the wait periods to make yourself better. Work out and get into top shape, read up as much info as you can on the Forces and your trade, save up some money and pay off some debt lol. Time will go by a lot faster that way.


----------



## Barbarossa (11 Aug 2010)

Hey 89sharp my buddy.

I am not being impatient.  I was just confused and needed some clarification for the security clearance.  Anyway, I talked to the online recruiter today and he confirmed that yes, it is 7 years of continuous stay for security clearance level 2.

Anyway, RC told me that the LCIS position is full now and they won't be anymore processing for this position.  Good luck to you and I hope that your file made it.


----------



## BrandonSharp (12 Aug 2010)

I know it sounds cliche, but just go with your heart man.

Thanks for the good luck wishes, and same to you, in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Barbarossa (13 Aug 2010)

Hey 89sharp my good buddy.

Agreed strongly with you.  Thanks for sharing your tips and experiences.


----------



## sky777 (28 Aug 2010)

Today is 1 year from my day of Application process.   :crybaby:


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Today is 1 year from my day of Application process.  :crybaby:



 :


I guess you still have a lot of reading to do.  You are not the center of the universe.  Read more here about people who have waited two years or longer.  The crybaby epicon only gives us the impression that that is who you are.


----------



## sky777 (28 Aug 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> 
> I guess you still have a lot of reading to do.  You are not the center of the universe.  Read more here about people who have waited two years or longer.  The crybaby epicon only gives us the impression that that is who you are.


Ccrybaby epicon only was ironic.I just gave update information.I know that process can be longer.I didn't complain -I just "celebrated" this date.I have sense of humor.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Aug 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> I have sense of humor.



If no one else finds you funny.......its not a "sense of humour".


----------



## sky777 (28 Aug 2010)

Guys, 
If my message disturbed you I am so sorry about this.


----------



## sky777 (5 Nov 2010)

I called today to my CFRC to get to know situation with my file.Operator told me that my file was closed because all trade are closed.
I was in shock because my previous visit in CFRC they told me   my file in Ottawa for security check.
After that no merit list, no call to me or letter.Just closed.
How it can be?


----------



## acooper (5 Nov 2010)

It's because the trades are closed until April (for the new fiscal year). I don't think it means your file is just being tossed or forgotten, but that nothing more will happen until April. I'd suggest keeping in regular touch with your CFRC to make sure of this, though... (remember, I'm just an Army wife, not a member myself)...


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> I called today to my CFRC to get to know situation with my file.Operator told me that my file was closed because all trade are closed.
> I was in shock because my previous visit in CFRC they told me   my file in Ottawa for security check.
> After that no merit list, no call to me or letter.Just closed.
> How it can be?




OK?   Where have you been hiding?  Have you not been paying attention to the details posted on this Forum's topics about there being a RECRUITING FREEZE?  Don't you think that perhaps YOU would also fall into that category along with all the others who have posted their predicaments on this site?  Do you somehow feel that you are so special as to have been exempted from this new ruling?   Be patient and wait like everyone else.    Sheeesh.


----------



## sky777 (5 Nov 2010)

acooper said:
			
		

> It's because the trades are closed until April (for the new fiscal year). I don't think it means your file is just being tossed or forgotten, but that nothing more will happen until April. I'd suggest keeping in regular touch with your CFRC to make sure of this, though... (remember, I'm just an Army wife, not a member myself)...


I visited today CFRC they told me that file closed and if I want I must apply again.


----------



## sky777 (5 Nov 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OK?   Where have you been hiding?  Have you not been paying attention to the details posted on this Forum's topics about there being a RECRUITING FREEZE?  Don't you think that perhaps YOU would also fall into that category along with all the others who have posted their predicaments on this site?  Do you somehow feel that you are so special as to have been exempted from this new ruling?   Be patient and wait like everyone else.    Sheeesh.


Sir,
I don't feel I am special.I just share my experience- mo more no less. 
I saw information about FREEZING but not CLOSING files.
I am ready to wait .If you know I wailt 14 months.Question was not about long waiting.I stoppeed to think about waiting.I was talking about  closing file.
A hour ago I was in CFRC they told me to start again application if I  want in 2011.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Sir,
> I don't feel I am special.I just share my experience- mo more no less.
> I saw information about FREEZING but not CLOSING files.
> I am ready to wait .If you know I wailt 14 months.Question was not about long waiting.I stoppeed to think about waiting.I was talking about  closing file.
> A hour ago I was in CFRC they told me to start again application if I  want in 2011.



This is just another example of why we preach on this site that you KEEP COPIES of ALL your DOCUMENTATION.  If you have, it should be a simple matter of updating the information and you are good to go          again.


----------



## sky777 (5 Nov 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This is just another example of why we preach on this site that you KEEP COPIES of ALL your DOCUMENTATION.  If you have, it should be a simple matter of updating the information and you are good to go          again.


I have COPIES of ALL my DOCUMENTATION. It is not issue.
I just explained why I was surprised - they closed to my file after 14 months of waiting.
When I asked about merit list recruiter told me :"We don't do this".
They received my Security clearance before closing file.Security check was OK.
I haven't heard here on the forum about closing files....


----------



## sky777 (5 Nov 2010)

Guys,
I want to know if somebody esle got this  "news" about  closing files.
I was relly surprised when recruiter told  me :"If you want you can apply again in 2011".
I don't understund this becuase Canadian Forces already spent money for my file- opening,working with it ,fingerprints issue, security check. interview with Canadian Security Intelligence Service ( CSIS ) .
I spent money for visiting Embassy my country of origin  in Ottawa to get  Seritificate of Police Department where I lived before moving to Canada.This also costs money.
I don't understund why not to keep my file? Does it ask something?
I want to get FREEZING but not CLOSING.What can I do? Any advices are welcome.


----------



## acooper (7 Nov 2010)

It's just the way it is. As I advised before, keep in regular touch with your CFRC, and get ready to re-do your application when the time comes. No one on this board can change the status of your file, or how it will be handled. That's why you should stay in touch - every couple of weeks to maybe once a month or so. A closed file doesn't mean thrown out, AFAIK (please, someone correct me if I'm wrong), but that no further processing will be done on it. And that DOES make sense - why spend money processing the file when there are no available positions?


----------



## sky777 (7 Nov 2010)

acooper said:
			
		

> And that DOES make sense - why spend money processing the file when there are no available positions?


I don't think so.Why spend money to open again if just keep it in system ?
Working with file costs money.Why to do again Security Check whit took in my case 8 months.
You can say -they can use information from my previous file.The same they use my old file without starting new application.I heard they keep your file 3 years.I am not sure if clerk who was talking to me really knows how things work.
My question  about who can give me information about what really happened with my file?
Who is person in charge?


----------



## sky777 (19 Nov 2010)

There is no way as re-apply again. in 2011.


----------



## athlon866 (28 Nov 2010)

to Sky777:

I applied back in 2009 May as a permanent resident. Then they closed my application because I was not a citizen.

After a long wait from Citizenship and Immigration Canada to grant me a citizenship in 2010 May, I re-applied. So far I have heard nothing from them. This is Canada man. You even to make an appointment to have a acute heart surgery...

My suggestion: find a good job, apply for distance education, and forget about the recruit for now. It's just painful. When they think they need you, you quit your current job and go.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> My question  about who can give me information about what really happened with my file?
> Who is person in charge?



Access to information request might be able to get parts of it.


----------



## sky777 (22 Dec 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Access to information request might be able to get parts of it.


Yes, you are right.I did it.And now I know everything about my process.I recived copy of my file.
Closing of my file is not issue now because it can be re-open in 2011.


----------



## sky777 (4 Jan 2011)

UPDATE.
Security Check was done.File was reopened.
I had to change my trades because I can apply only for positions with Level II  only  .So I have changed to different trade which is in demand with level II.I just accepted  this situation. CFAT was scheduled for this month.Thanks to all who helps here to clarify situation.


----------



## cheng_kelvin (10 Jan 2011)

goldenhamster said:
			
		

> I got a call earlier this week, a job offer in CF.  I was surprised the whole process took "only" 11 months (including 3 months waiting for laser eye surgery), since I am a naturalized Canadian.  I have lived almost 8 yrs in Canada, got my citizenship in 2007.  I was told that I have to undergo security clearance that may take up to 2 years!  I learn from the recruiter that Ottawa decided not to do that lengthy security clearance on me.  But again, everyone's process is different, so please don't generalize.
> 
> Can't wait to start!  I have been loaded to Jan 25th BMOQ, but I might have to delay my enrollment.  I cannot just walk away from my current job immediately. Time to intensify my ushup: and  T:



I wear glasses and want to become part of the Canadian Infantry. Why did you have to get laser eye surgery. Would I need to get one if they accept me?


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2011)

cheng_kelvin said:
			
		

> I wear glasses and want to become part of the Canadian Infantry. Why did you have to get laser eye surgery. Would I need to get one if they accept me?



Depends on your vision category and the trade you want.  *PLEASE* start searching and reading!


----------



## wabbit67 (1 Apr 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> I am passing through the same process.
> Last 6 months I was  giving police certificate from my country of origin...



every landed immigrant has provided a police record to the canadian embassy where he/she applied for an permanent residence visa. 
*simply said, you cannot be a landed immigrant without a clean police record from every country where you lived more than 6 months.* or, to ask someone a police record again, when anyone in the federal business (army included) is aware of this issue, seems more like buying time.

there're questions in the application form in regards with the last 10 years (work, residence, etc). that should ring a bell to all immigrants: wait 10 (canadian)years before trying to enroll. my guess (yes, only a guess, cause i'm not qualified ...) is that you gonna see your dream fulfilled only after you'll have your 10 years of canadian residence, like me  ;D

me I wasn't asked about any police record or work experience from the country i'm coming from, only clearance for close family members. But me I had 12 years of residence in Canada before I applied.

As I said, it's only supposition, anyone else with less than 10 years residence and who got hired as a DEO is welcome to share his experience. Cause I might be wrong (though I think I'm right )


----------



## wabbit67 (1 Apr 2011)

goldenhamster said:
			
		

> I got a call earlier this week, a job offer in CF.



what kind of job?


----------



## Scott (1 Apr 2011)

You do realize you're asking someone who posted that news in 2009, yeah?


----------



## wabbit67 (1 Apr 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> You do realize you're asking someone who posted that news in 2009, yeah?



Yeah. But maybe he's still hanging around cause if his job is not DEO related, his personal recruiting experience is irrelevant in this case.


----------



## sky777 (1 Apr 2011)

wabbit67 said:
			
		

> every landed immigrant has provided a police record to the canadian embassy where he/she applied for an permanent residence visa.
> *simply said, you cannot be a landed immigrant without a clean police record from every country where you lived more than 6 months.* or, to ask someone a police record again, when anyone in the federal business (army included) is aware of this issue, seems more like buying time.


You know I said the same in my CFRC but they told me that :"You gave this sertificate to Immigration Department.But we are DND."
I said :OK.No problems" and after that I have given to CFRC fresh Certificat.It took 3 weeks only.
P.S. I am in Canada less thn 10 years.


----------



## Scott (1 Apr 2011)

wabbit67 said:
			
		

> Yeah. But maybe he's still hanging around cause if his job is not DEO related, his personal recruiting experience is irrelevant in this case.



See, that's why we advocate reading the forums so much. Within a few minutes I was able to find out that the poster is indeed a *her* and that she's starting a BM*O*Q, which would tell me that she's gone the officer route. I don't know if it's DEO, you could always send a PM rather than sitting and waiting for a reply.

It was painless to do, really.

Edited to reflect purge of BS from the thread.


----------



## wabbit67 (1 Apr 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> It was painless to do, really.



Thank you Scott, I'll remember next time. Not too relevant though cause women are encouraged to join the army forces, they only count for ~15%, so far (from what I read).  I want to hear from a naturalized canadian male (not coming from a NATO country) with less than 10 years canadian residence and who applied for DEO. Maybe you can help.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2011)

wabbit67 said:
			
		

> I want to hear from a naturalized canadian male (not coming from a NATO country) with less than 10 years canadian residence and who applied for DEO. Maybe you can help.



What's wrong with hearing from a naturalized *C*anadian* female who applied for DEO?  The application process is the same, _regardless_ of gender.

*We capitalize our nationality.


----------



## Scott (1 Apr 2011)

wabbit67 said:
			
		

> Thank you Scott, I'll remember next time. Not too relevant though cause women are encouraged to join the army forces, they only count for ~15%, so far (from what I read).  I want to hear from a naturalized canadian male (not coming from a NATO country) with less than 10 years canadian residence and who applied for DEO. Maybe you can help.



I'll end the speculation immediately: I can't help at all. Born and raised in Canadaland. I'll offer up that while there are a few guys from your specific demographic there are not huge numbers. So be patient and you'll get someone to answer you soon.

What I wanted to do was point out to you that the post had been made some time ago and thus the person may or may not respond to you, it happens from time to time here that people stop reading certain threads, even if they responded before.

Edit: I'll echo what Moe said, what does gender have to do with it? Now I've got a Tina Turner song pounding through my head....


----------



## sky777 (1 Apr 2011)

wabbit67 said:
			
		

> Thank you Scott, I'll remember next time. Not too relevant though cause women are encouraged to join the army forces, they only count for ~15%, so far (from what I read).  I want to hear from a naturalized canadian male (not coming from a NATO country) with less than 10 years canadian residence and who applied for DEO. Maybe you can help.


Yes,I am open to answear to you any questions.
I have lived in Canada less then 10 years . I came from non NATO country.
What is question?


----------



## sky777 (1 Apr 2011)

During Security Check my local CFRC asked me to bring Police Certificate from my country of origin.I did it in 3 weeks.
Again.
Every case is different .Here I am sharing my personal experience.
My security check was about 14 months.
During this time I was asked about:
1.Bringing police certificate from my country of origin
2.Filling form 330-60
3.Fingerprints
4.Bringing personal picture (pasport picture)
5.Interview with CSIS agent .


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2011)

Don't forget your Citizenship Certificate.


----------



## sky777 (1 Apr 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Don't forget your Citizenship Certificate.


Sure.
Citizenship Certificate is document number one when I was starting application process.
Without Citizenship Certificate it is not possible to apply even.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Apr 2011)

Folks, the thread has been cleaned up to remove a number of different posters' material not related to the thread's topic.  Let's continue with the original spirit of the topic, please.

Thank you for your co-operation.


*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## StonedViper (4 Apr 2011)

I am also a naturalized canadian, applied Feb 2011 and just patiently waiting....  Just wondering if barbarossa ever made it to the CF???


----------



## zakiuz (5 Apr 2011)

I'm 16 and from non NATO country. I came to Canada when I was 5, I've been here for almost 12 years now, I have all papers I need. But will I have to go through all security clearance interview, etc. if I want to join at 17 ? ( I don't know if being minor changes something ) 

Thank you !

P.S: I did left Canada for a month a 3 or 4 times, so I wasn't in Canada for 10 years. If it helps.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Apr 2011)

zakiuz said:
			
		

> I'm 16 and from non NATO country. I came to Canada when I was 5, I've been here for almost 12 years now, I have all papers I need. But will I have to go through all security clearance interview, etc. if I want to join at 17 ? ( I don't know if being minor changes something )
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> P.S: I did left Canada for a month a 3 or 4 times, so I wasn't in Canada for 10 years. If it helps.



 :

Please read the topics on joining the CF.  You will find lots of information on what the criteria are to join.  You will find topics that cover BackCheck, Medicals, Physical Fitness, CFAT, and many other FAQs that will answer your questions.  You will have to fill out the exact same forms as anyone else who wants to apply, go through all the same interviews and tests, and then wait until they call.


----------



## zakiuz (6 Apr 2011)

Ok thanks. I was just wondering if the security clearence was different for minors.


----------

